# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ! ۩۞Ξ…۝…Ξ۞۩اهداف العجب فى صغير العرضة۩۞Ξ…۝…Ξ۞۩

## كونان

*[align=center][tabletext="width:100%;background-image:url('http://goansport.net/upload/images/1185882746.pjpeg');border:4px solid red;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
فيصل العجب سيدو كابتن المريخ 
احرز 7 اهداف فى فريق الهليل 
فى هذا الفيديو نستعرض 6 اهداف 
من اهداف العجب فى الوسخانين 
الفيديو ملك المبدع شيبا 
وشخصى الضعيف قام بادخال الاغنية 
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]


[media]http://sudanesehost.net/uploads/uploads/nnnnnmvv.wmv[/media]

http://sudanesehost.net/uploads/uploads/nnnnnmvv.wmv للتحميل 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*جااااااااااااااااارى التحميل
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*الله عليك يا أبو الطيب يااااااااااخى ... تسلم يا رائع ...

الملك بكره عندو قون بإذن الله ... 

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*شكررررررررررررررا كونان 

الذ حاجة معظمها بالهد 

اغرب حاجة كلها فى المرمى الجنوبى 
اجمل حاجة اغنية فرفور 
امنقه حاجة زولك النطط فى النهاية
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

الله عليك يا أبو الطيب يااااااااااخى ... تسلم يا رائع ...

الملك بكره عندو قون بإذن الله ... 



 
وليد الرائع 
بكرة لا وارغو لا كلتشى الملك  مسمارو اساسى 
*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

شكررررررررررررررا كونان 

الذ حاجة معظمها بالهد 

اغرب حاجة كلها فى المرمى الجنوبى 
اجمل حاجة اغنية فرفور 
امنقه حاجة زولك النطط فى النهاية



 
اى قوون فى الوسخانين لذيذ انشاء الله بالكرشة :6f6754d5085b1c123a5
*

----------


## وليد

*آمييييييييييين يا رب العالمين

*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كونان
					

اى قوون فى الوسخانين لذيذ انشاء بالكرشة :6f6754d5085b1c123a5




يا زول ما تغلط ... العجب ما عندو كرشة ...:6f6754d5085b1c123a5



 إنت قاصد قون عكسى من مرق ولا ولا الماسورة الجديدة 60 بوصة كوارثنا ولا حفيانى رد الله غربتو فى شباك الزريبة مش كده ؟؟ :thumbup::thumbup:
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تشكر ياكونان علي اهداف الملك
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*مشكوووووووووووووووور يا رائع ..
                        	*

----------

